# Spanish Mastiff x Pyrenean Mastiff Puppies For Sale



## 246ranch (Jun 30, 2011)

Laurel, Montana
Ed Bernell has a litter of Spanish Mastiff x Pyrenean Mastiff Puppies
The Pyrenean Mastiff sire is imported from the Czech Republic, and is guarding sheep and goats on over 100 acres.
Whelped December 26 - 3 males 2 females 

Ed is taking reservations now. One female already sold.
Please call Ed for more information, prices, etc.
Home: (406) 530-1403 Work (M-F): (406) 628-2380



www.lgdmontana.com


----------



## 246ranch (Jun 30, 2011)

Only two pups are left.

Air shipping is available out of Billings, MT to all points.








[/IMG]


----------



## 246ranch (Jun 30, 2011)

Litter sold out today, thanks for letting me post for him.


----------

